# Delta 36-451 Table Saw -- opinions?



## adam502 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm looking for a new table saw. I have a little Skil 3100 that I've been using and it's just not adequate for any project of decent size or quality. I usually buy used tools so I can get a better tool for my money. A guy on CL has this saw posted. It's a 1 1/2 hp contractor saw with a 52" Biesmeyer fence system. Pretty nice saw upgrade for me! However, he started at $800 (which was just crazy), then went to $750, and now is down to $600 (I offered him $500 up front, then went up to $550). So, would you guys pay $600 for this saw? I think it's a great saw and the fence system is worth at least 1/2 of that. I don't want to overpay, but there aren't many used table saws in my area (other than small, worksite saws like the one I have). If I pay this much for this saw I'm going to have to keep it forever (literally).

Any opinions about the price would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Basically the same saw I've owned for 15+ years except mine has a Unifence. Is it worth $600, probably, yes. It would be better than any new saw you could buy for $600. I would still try to whittle him down on the price a little. These usually sell for between $450 - 550 here with the Bies fence. And yes, this saw is good enough to probably last the rest of your life. He says it's 7 years old (2007) but I thought they quit making these in the early 2000's but maybe that was just the "Made in USA" models, which I don't see the sticker on front.


----------



## adam502 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks Rick. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Id say closest to 500$ is better.

I just picked up a Rockwell unisaw that was recently restored ( new belts bearings and paint) for 800$ with 52" bies also.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd be inclined to stick with your offer, but it's always prudent to ask yourself if you'll regret letting the saw go over an extra $25.

That Ridgid 3650 is a decent deal too if the Delta doesn't pan out for you.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I think he is still high. If it is a saw you are going to keep for a long time I would look for a true cabinet saw. I am getting ready to list my Jet cabinet saw for $650, but would take $600 for it. I bought a SawStop. It has the same 52 inch Besi fence. There will be cabinet saws in that price range.

The saw I will list.


----------



## adam502 (Feb 16, 2013)

Bill will you deliver it for that price!?


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I wasn't really trying to sell you my saw, just saying you can find true cabinet saws for what he is asking for his contractor saw. It would cost me to deliver and I am sure I will be able to sell at that price without delivery in my area.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Now here's a "Saw" http://louisville.craigslist.org/bfd/4617718444.html


----------



## ERQ (Sep 10, 2014)

For what it's worth, you can get a 1 1/2 HP Delta Contractor saw from Lowe's new for less than that. List is $599, but it often goes on sale for $569 and you can tack on one of those ubiquitous 10% off coupons (or play the Harbor Freight coupon lottery). Only 30" rip capacity though, fence is not as nice, and no pre-built extension table. On the other hand, it would be brand new, and the saw (and specifically the fence) was positively and thoroughly reviewed recently on LJ.


----------



## adam502 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks, guys.

Bill, that looks like an awesome saw and I was just kidding around. I know you won't have any trouble selling it at that price!! I may have to expand my search a little further out.

Loren-I saw that saw! I googled it and found it on vintage machinery. I actually thought about it for a minute! lol


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Saws of that style weigh 1500-2000 lbs. I have one.

... heckuva saw though.


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

Nevermind.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

It's an overpriced old right tilt contractor saw with a good fence. IMHO, still way overpriced at $500. The 3650 that Scott linked is a better saw and a better deal, IMHO.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Ridgid is half the price because it's half the saw.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

> Nevermind.
> 
> - History


LOL…....well said Chuckie, well said


----------

